# Steak/Fajita/Santa Maria grills



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm looking to build one of those as well. I haven't found any plans as of yet.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 30, 2005)

Wellllllllllllllllllllll Doggies!

I got a good bite over on that there Ray B* Grill Forum. This is pretty sweet if'n I do say so. 
Original post was:
http://www.grillforum.com/que/queboard/ ... 34914.html
and then...It pretty much ends up here... with me saying Dam! That's Sweeeet!

http://www.grillforum.com/que/queboard/ ... 34943.html
(those links may be archived soon, and may not work. I have a large pic of the one below if you wanna see it)




Kinda what I want, sans the wheel...but this dudes idea seems a bit more practical and I may adopt if if I can get his permission. Shouldn't be a big deal...He seems like a nice dude.


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 27, 2005)

I found this site on barbecue bible web site hope this help.

http://www.smbbqoutfitters.com/


----------



## Finney (Aug 31, 2005)

Kloset has a Klose like that (with the wheel and moveable rack) if I recall correctly.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 3, 2005)

Here is a link to the grill if anyone is interested.  It's located under the Klose grill and smoker and Snow BQ albums.

http://community.webshots.com/user/dpacker01

The Klose grills are great.  It can be used as a grill or a smoker.  Use charcoal or logs.  You can cook pork shoulders direct over coals just like the 
"traditional" guys like to do.  It's fun to experiment. I've made the Memphis Rendevous style ribs on it.  Only takes an hour (loin backs not spares).


----------

